# Setup Wizard failure



## cerberus111 (Feb 29, 2012)

I have successfully installed the cm_tenderloin, but when the initial start up screens appears telling me to touch the android to begin, I get an error message that reads "Unfortunately, Setup Wizard has stopped." What do I need to do?


----------



## stryderxx (Mar 1, 2012)

cerberus111 said:


> I have successfully installed the cm_tenderloin, but when the initial start up screens appears telling me to touch the android to begin, I get an error message that reads "Unfortunately, Setup Wizard has stopped." What do I need to do?


 I have the same problem.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

cerberus111 said:


> I have the same problem.


Neither of you state which build you are using. Is it alpha .0, .5, .6, 1, 2 or one of the nightly builds? They are all cm_tenderloin. Did you do a clean install or over the top of something? Did you check the MD5 of the CM9.zip to insure it was not corrupt? Did you try to factory/data reset and reinstall? I think you get the drift of what I am asking. Depending on the answer to these questions will be the type of answer you get.


----------



## stryderxx (Mar 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Neither of you state which build you are using. Is it alpha .0, .5, .6, 1, 2 or one of the nightly builds? They are all cm_tenderloin. Did you do a clean install or over the top of something? Did you check the MD5 of the CM9.zip to insure it was not corrupt? Did you try to factory/data reset and reinstall? I think you get the drift of what I am asking. Depending on the answer to these questions will be the type of answer you get.


I think I figured it out. I used a CM7 google apps package. I used ACMEUninstaller to remove the original install and tried again (this time without the gapps zip) and it booted into CM9 with no problems. Is there a version of good apps that's compatible with CM9 Alpha 2?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

stryderxx said:


> I think I figured it out. I used a CM7 google apps package. I used ACMEUninstaller to remove the original install and tried again (this time without the gapps zip) and it booted into CM9 with no problems. Is there a version of good apps that's compatible with CM9 Alpha 2?


Try the link below. I used the 20120224 gapps and have not had any problems.
* http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps*


----------

